# New Nissan X-trail 2008 Hyper Roof Rails



## vortx (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi guys,
Do you know if I can fit those hyper roof rails on my x-trail model 2008?
Where I can get them.. do you know part nuimbers and prices?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have managed to fit them to my T30 model as an aftermarket option, so I can't imagine the T31 (2008) model being any different, so yes, it can be done but you gonna have to wait about 3-4 years for it to be available as an accessory LOL 

That is how long I had to wait for mine to become available and I can tell you that it's not an easy or cheap mod at all.

If you want to get the Genuine Nissan hyper roof rails, then your price guide for these would be the T30 hyper roof rails which cost around US$2,500/set from Nissan (excluding installation)


----------



## vortx (Mar 17, 2008)

thank you


----------

